# Blockade of Nepal



## yeutter (Oct 27, 2015)

A Nepali friend, who is a seminarian at Presbyterian Theological Seminary Dehradun,India, tells me persecution is dramatically increasing in India. Additionally the Modi government of India is continuing to blockade Nepal. Since the earthquake earlier this year, the land route from Tibet to Nepal has been closed. Nepal is entirely dependent on trade with India for many staples of everyday life.

The Hindu nationalist party of India, the BJP, does not approve of Nepal's new constitution because it does not declare Nepal a Hindu State. Additionally they are siding with some of the Hindus in Nepal who are objecting to the way Nepal's internal geographic borders have been drawn.

The Christians in Nepal are experiencing significant persecution and are being accused of being the reason for the blockade.


----------



## augustacarguy (Oct 27, 2015)

Thank you for sharing this. I have a heart for Nepal. Will certainly be praying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj (Nov 23, 2015)

Nepal is indeed in trouble because of different situations from within and outside. May the Lord help this nation to overcome.


----------



## lynnie (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks. I was just reading an old National Geographic the other day about Mt Everest and Nepal. Will pray for them.


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 23, 2015)

http://www.desiringgod.org/articles/nepal-s-most-unlikely-church-planter

Suraj Kasula is a graduate of the Edinburgh Theological Seminary (formerly the Free Church College) who is going back to Nepal to establish Reformed churches.


----------



## yeutter (Nov 24, 2015)

Despite the obstacles but up to the faith, the revival still continues in Nepal. Two congregations in Southern Nepal, with which we have contact, have had numerous conversions and baptisms in the last seven months. Recently the Heidelberg Catechism was translated into Nepali, and posted on Rev. Angus Stewart's website www.cprf.co.uk


----------

